# abandoned farm building, Balmullo, Fife, Scotland.



## spacepunk (Jun 25, 2008)

Brakes on, woah, as I drove past this place.






























































Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## ashless (Jun 25, 2008)

That first shot is lovely, wish my gates were like that


----------



## Lawrence (Jun 26, 2008)

nice pics there


----------



## King Al (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad you stoped SP, Is that some sort of well in the last pic


----------



## foz101 (Jun 26, 2008)

King Al said:


> Glad you stoped SP, Is that some sort of well in the last pic



I'd say it look more like something for clamping an animals head in to keep it still. I don't know for what purpose though.


----------



## smiffy (Jun 26, 2008)

*Old farm buildings*

Thats is a seriously medieval looking cattlecrush in that last picture...Used to hold a cow still so you could do things like cut their horns off , administer treatments such as injections or drenchs ...inspect feet without getting the shit kicked outta ya etc etc
The whole place looks rip for conversion to a fine house........


----------



## dittohead (Jun 26, 2008)

smiffy said:


> T
> The whole place looks rip for conversion to a fine house........



Plans have already been submitted and approved for it to be demolished and houses built on the site. There used to be a lot more to it but it was knocked down recently.


----------



## King Al (Jun 26, 2008)

Cheers for clearing that up Foz + Smiffy


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah there was loads of rubble and what looked like foundations being laid.
Thanks for the info on the cattlecrusher.


----------



## smileysal (Jun 26, 2008)

Shame they're going to demolish the main stone parts of the whole building. Would have preferred it if they spent the money converting the building that is there into a lovely strong house. Work to convert it wouldn't be too difficult, I'd have thought, (been watching programme on tv about people moving to a different part of the country, buying a derelict house/barn and converting/renovating the property.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## ricasso (Jun 26, 2008)

Lovely old bull crush , never seen a horizontal one before, the one's around here are usually vertical


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 28, 2008)

What a fantastic old building...that gate is lovely. I can't believe it's going to get demolished! What idiots, eh!
Interesting info re the cattle crusher. I thought it was an old kind of raddle at first (used for sheep).
Cheers


----------

